# Worst 10 lifts in the East?



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay, so we have the thread for the best 10 lifts, what about the worst?

Criteria could be whatever you want;
-Bad placement/terrain options
-Poor service history (breaks down, or is otherwise closed a lot)
-Too slow, too fast
-Too low/high of capacity 
-Always long lines
-Bad color
-etc, etc..

Note why it is that you don't like a lift


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh boy this is going to be interesting! :lol:

One nomination is the Freezer at Jay.  It closes a lot due to wind and is very exposed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2011)

Spear Mountain Triple at Ragged.  Horribly slow


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2011)

Ramshead HSQ at Killington.  Should have gone to the top of the mountain!


----------



## hammer (Sep 16, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Oh boy this is going to be interesting! :lol:
> 
> One nomination is the Freezer at Jay. It closes a lot due to wind and is very exposed.


+1 on the Freezer...on my one and only trip to Jay I ended up taking that lift more than I wanted. :x

Other nominations are the summit triple at Attitash and the Spear Triple at Ragged. Serve nice terrain but are just too slow.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 16, 2011)

Either of the Snowshed Doubles at Killington!  Even before the High Speed Quad went in there 20+ years ago, 3 doubles there (as I recall) was far too much redundency!


----------



## soposkier (Sep 16, 2011)

Timberline at Sugarloaf.  Serves awesome terrain, but is always closed and cannot be lapped.  Must take two lifts to get back to the summit.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 16, 2011)

Tempest Quad at Sunday River. Painfully slow and even though it isn't a typically busy lift, it seems to stop constantly. It feels like it takes forever to get to the top and I would probably ski out of White Cap more often if there was a high speed quad there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2011)

Soon to be moot, but the Willoughby Quad at Burke was just too sllllloooooowwwwwww.  Helped to preserve terrain, but made skiing the good terrain painful at times.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 16, 2011)

Snowdon Quad at Killington.  Long ride time, and always cold.  The preservists at Kzone, will argue it's importance especially on icey and windy days and of course the preservation of snow.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2011)

Base area Quads at Okemo - all three of them.  One of the most annoying things about skiing at Okemo is having to always take a lift, purely for the purpose of getting to the other lifts that you actually do your skiing off of.  I couldn't believe they repeated this horrible design over at Jackson Gore to create the same annoying problem.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 16, 2011)

Even though I don't ski there the stand up gondola at Mountain Creek is a waste.  The Long Haul Triple at Sno Mountain PA is horrible topped off by the fact that I don't think it has even run in a couple of years.  That place actually has potential but If ever there was a place that needed a hsq and some expansion that one is it.  Unfortunately my understanding is that they are more interested in real estate then the ski complex.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 16, 2011)

Quad at Wildcat.  When it's running, it's one of the best.  But when it shuts down (which is all the time) it shuts down most of the mountain.  The placement is terrible.  OF COURSE it's going to be affected by wind all the time....look where you are.    IMO they should have built a 2/3 quad with a separate summit lift.   A surface lift may even make sense.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2011)

Sterling and Madonna double chairs at Smuggs.  Love/hate with both of them.  Love the terrain both access, can't stand how long the lift lines get there on weekends because they don't have nearly enough uphill capacity for the number of people skiing there.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Base area Quads at Okemo - all three of them.  One of the most annoying things about skiing at Okemo is having to always take a lift, purely for the purpose of getting to the other lifts that you actually do your skiing off of.  I couldn't believe they repeated this horrible design over at Jackson Gore to create the same annoying problem.





Agreed.  I've never liked the set up there and it probably has alot to do with my opinion on Okemo.  That said I have not gotten to Jackson Gore so Okemo is still on my radar.  Daughter being at college near by might get me there soon.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## mondeo (Sep 16, 2011)

K-1 Gondi. Long lines, crowded, too much runout.

It does keep the masses off the Canyon quad, though.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Sterling and Madonna double chairs at Smuggs.  Love/hate with both of them.  Love the terrain both access, can't stand how long the lift lines get there on weekends because they don't have nearly enough uphill capacity for the number of people skiing there.



Don't change Smuggs.  Just my opinion:grin:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2011)

Re: Tempest Quad.  Seems odd that they have not upgraded that yet.  Seems so logical to replace it and open up that side of the resort to more traffic and spread out the crowds.


----------



## Nick (Sep 16, 2011)

It's gone now but at the AZ summit last year I was really frustrated with the lift layout at Sugarloaf. The HSQ was always backed up and going up the spillway lifts was so... slow. I'm not a patient guy. 

Really interested in trying the new Spillway quad. I hope that breaks apart traffic on the lifts better.


----------



## makimono (Sep 16, 2011)

The gondola at Wildcat...what a tease!


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 16, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Re: Tempest Quad.  Seems odd that they have not upgraded that yet.  Seems so logical to replace it and open up that side of the resort to more traffic and spread out the crowds.



It is really the only lift at SR that needs upgrading (some will eventually need to be replaced due to age, but that is another story). The White Cap lodge is underutilized, and I am sure more daytrippers would use that lodge if there was a HS quad there.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Okay, so we have the thread for the best 10 lifts, what about the worst?
> 
> Criteria could be whatever you want;
> -Bad placement/terrain options
> ...



not tryng to be a hater here but can we include Magic Red chair on Best *AND* Worst list?   if you consider lift failure history and the fact that the entire place shuts down when that lift is offline?  i know (think) the black chair will be running this year but until it spins . . . .


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Birdland double at MRG. It serves the only beginner area on the mountain but in order to get to it or get down from it you have to ski intermediate terrain.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 16, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> It is really the only lift at SR that needs upgrading (some will eventually need to be replaced due to age, but that is another story). The White Cap lodge is underutilized, and I am sure more daytrippers would use that lodge if there was a HS quad there.



SHHH!!!! Better that they don't. Let them go to South Ridge.  (or Barker).


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 16, 2011)

Slidebrook "express".


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Sterling and Madonna double chairs at Smuggs.



Only on the weekend.

Funny story;  I had a season pass to Smuggs from 98 to 03 and never once went skiing on a weekend, so from my perspective it was always a joyous:

1) Board lift to mountain top
2) Ski down right onto the chair
3 Repeat process

Last February I went up and experienced my 1st-ever Saturday at Smuggs and was shocked at what I saw.  Couldnt believe my eyes.  lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Agreed.  I've never liked the set up there and it probably has alot to do with my opinion on Okemo.  That said I have not gotten to Jackson Gore so Okemo is still on my radar.  Daughter being at college near by might get me there soon.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



If you don't mind waiting 30 minutes in lift lines on weekends, go for it. 

Midweek, Smuggs is a dream.  I can see why many wouldn't want an increase in uphill capacity during a midweek powder day.  I've just always found the lift lines unbearable on the weekends.  Not suggesting HSQs, fixed grip triples would do the trick for me.


----------



## ceo (Sep 16, 2011)

West Mountain double at Sugarloaf. Ridiculously long and slow and serves basically nothing other than a bunch of vacation McMansions. Silliest thing is that it's a one-sided double-double (double-nothing?), indicating that they thought they'd need the extra capacity some day.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 16, 2011)

The new Big Spruce HSQ (Sensation) at Stowe. The lift no longer goes to the top of Spruce Peak & the best skiing on that mountain was eliminated or at least not easily accessed anymore. If you ask me they ruined that whole mountain.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 16, 2011)

ceo said:


> West Mountain double at Sugarloaf. Ridiculously long and slow and serves basically nothing other than a bunch of vacation McMansions. Silliest thing is that it's a one-sided double-double (double-nothing?), indicating that they thought they'd need the extra capacity some day.



I read somewhere that it is one of the longest lift rides in the country at 20 something minutes.


----------



## ceo (Sep 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Base area Quads at Okemo - all three of them.  One of the most annoying things about skiing at Okemo is having to always take a lift, purely for the purpose of getting to the other lifts that you actually do your skiing off of.  I couldn't believe they repeated this horrible design over at Jackson Gore to create the same annoying problem.



In the case of Jackson Gore, I assume the reason they did that was to have a minimal number of trails crossing the railroad tracks (possibly a requirement from Vermont Rail).


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 16, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> The new Big Spruce HSQ (Sensation) at Stowe. The lift no longer goes to the top of Spruce Peak & the best skiing on that mountain was eliminated or at least not easily accessed anymore. If you ask me they ruined that whole mountain.



I was going to mention this but my reason is a little different in that it has ruined the Stowe - Smuggs interconnect.  Not that the areas will ever get together and reopen it but a man can dream a little can't he?  Upper Main Street was a great trail too.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Bkroon9175 (Sep 16, 2011)

The two lifts at Tenney were horrible.  You could take a nap on the summit double. And the maintenance was questionable.


----------



## john1200c (Sep 16, 2011)

Summit Triple at Attitash, keeps the traffic down but is a it slow for my liking....


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2011)

Bkroon9175 said:


> The two lifts at Tenney were horrible. You could take a nap on the summit double. And the maintenance was questionable.


 
Unfortunately one of the downfalls to Tenney (or 10e or whatever it was last called).  So sad.  Such potential.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 16, 2011)

4aprice said:


> my reason is a little different in that it has ruined the Stowe - Smuggs interconnect.  Not that the areas will ever get together and reopen it but a man can dream a little can't he?



  My own impression of this is that Stowe was more the party that wasnt keen on it.  I think they perhaps viewed that more skiers would come over from Smuggs than would go from Stowe to Smuggs (again that's just my impression). 

 I do 100% know that it sure wasnt something that they advertised, and I only recall one actual multi-day package sold that included an interconnect ticket as part of it (and again, that package wasnt advertised, I think it may have just been some ski clubs that were in on it, perhaps a dieing legacy item, etc....).


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 16, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> My own impression of this is that Stowe was more the party that wasnt keen on it.  I think they perhaps viewed that more skiers would come over from Smuggs than would go from Stowe to Smuggs (again that's just my impression).
> 
> I do 100% know that it sure wasnt something that they advertised, and I only recall one actual multi-day package sold that included an interconnect ticket as part of it (and again, that package wasnt advertised, I think it may have just been some ski clubs that were in on it, perhaps a dieing legacy item, etc....).


Many years ago Stowe used to sell single ride coupon books that could be used anytime. One coupon equaled one ride on any lift at the area. If I remember right there were 10 coupons in a book. We'd use one coupon to ride the Big Spruce chair & then traverse across the frozen lake on top & ski into Smuggs, buy a lift ticket at Smuggs & ski there all day. At the end of the day take the Sterling chair & traverse back to Stowe. Most people went from Stowe to Smuggs for the day, not the other way around. It did certainly cut the time it took to drive from Stowe to Smuggs & since most people were coming from the south this was the common thing to do if you wanted to ski Smuggs.

MRG used to sell single ride coupon books also but weren't used for any interconnect. I'm showing my age again...lol


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Sep 16, 2011)

Without a doubt the Sugarloaf HSQ.  This thing has many reasons to hate it, first it's a HSQ, but goes about as fast as a 1960's double, it breaks down often, the lines are very long on a weekend, oh and it's only what 15 years old?

Many of Sugarloafs lifts are not positioned ideally, but in all fairness if they had top to bottom lifts the place would be shut down even more then it currently does.

West Mountain gets a pass, because right now it serves it's purpose, which is not for the day tripper, but rather to move people out of the condo's/homes/rentals on the west side.  Most people use it once a day.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 16, 2011)

There's some place in VT that still has a single chair! What's up with that? ;-)


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 16, 2011)

ceo said:


> In the case of Jackson Gore, I assume the reason they did that was to have a minimal number of trails crossing the railroad tracks (possibly a requirement from Vermont Rail).



i heard or perhaps even saw something @ O that they wanted to put a bottom to top lift from JG to peak of Okemo.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 16, 2011)

Mad River Glen single chair:   WTF.  A double with the chairs spaced twice as far apart would have been a far better solution.

The two trams in New England @ Jay and Cannon.   I can't stand being jammed in like that and it's not like the Aiguille du Midi where a tram is the only possible way to run a lift on the terrain.


----------



## mister moose (Sep 16, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Mad River Glen single chair:   WTF.  A double with the chairs spaced twice as far apart would have been a far better solution.



This from the man who buys Wild Turkey in a plastic bottle.

Turn in your green license plates, they have been canceled.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Quad at Wildcat.  When it's running, it's one of the best.  But when it shuts down (which is all the time) it shuts down most of the mountain.  The placement is terrible.  OF COURSE it's going to be affected by wind all the time....look where you are.    IMO they should have built a 2/3 quad with a separate summit lift.   A surface lift may even make sense.


Actually, it only shuts down six trails off the top third of the mountain. I <3 the Tomcat Triple. Not having the old summit double is definitely a handicap. They would do well to build a t-bar in the former gondi line to replace the old upper mountain double that was where the current quad is now.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Birdland double at MRG. It serves the only beginner area on the mountain but in order to get to it or get down from it you have to ski intermediate terrain.


Not True!!! Fox to Easy Way is all green circle... though Easy Way does cut across some intermediate runs which can be difficult for a beginner (nothing like Sunday River's Three Mile Trail and Kansas, though). TONS of beginner kids at MRG... perhaps the greatest family mountain in New England, Birdland Chair ain't got nothing wrong with it and has awesome green circle runs.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 16, 2011)

Nick said:


> It's gone now but at the AZ summit last year I was really frustrated with the lift layout at Sugarloaf. The HSQ was always backed up and going up the spillway lifts was so... slow. I'm not a patient guy.
> 
> Really interested in trying the new Spillway quad. I hope that breaks apart traffic on the lifts better.



Especially on windy powderdays!.....:smash:  
The initial lift, Boardwalk is tough enough....Spillway should be nice....  Usually, as UV said...have to take your chances with the HSQ.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll echo a few nods so far and add a few:

Willoughby Quad at Burke (slow)
West Mountain Double Double but only a Double at Sugarloaf (SLOW!)
Summit Triple at Attitash (SLOW!!!)
Speare Triple at Ragged (SLLLLOOOOWWW!!!)
Freezer at Jay (Brutally Cold)
Access Quads at Okemo (slow and pointless)
Double at Cranmore (classic but perhaps the slowest lift I have ever ridden and very limited vert)
Rangely Double at Saddleback (slow and long lines on busy weekends)


Tenney's lifts would be notable as rather slow if they were open.

The previous point about Magic's lifts being both the best and the worst is on point. Both lifts need more work, they have both had issues and evacs more than can reasonably be expected. I find the Yan chairs on the Black Line to be incredibly uncomfortable. For that matter....

All Yan Chairs. I just hate them all.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Mad River Glen single chair:   WTF.  A double with the chairs spaced twice as far apart would have been a far better solution.
> 
> The two trams in New England @ Jay and Cannon.   I can't stand being jammed in like that and it's not like the Aiguille du Midi where a tram is the only possible way to run a lift on the terrain.


Glad you are skiing K and not creating more lift lines and traffic at my favorite areas.

:beer:


----------



## mediamogul (Sep 16, 2011)

Its gotta be the freezer at jay. It could be a 50 degree day and you'd still get hit with a sub zero blast of wind coming up over that ridge. Bonnie quad is the way to go.

I hate the K-1. That might just be personal preference. There's always a huge line and usually you have to ride up with some jackasses and they all stink of stale reefer smoke.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe Z-lift at Hunter. Had no variable speed, so it had to stop even to slow down. Also, it would ALWAYS roll back an uncomfortable amount when it stopped. Reminded me when it did just that with that big accident in the 70's. But wait...ITS GONE! YEAH!!! I just hope the "new" quad behaves itself!


----------



## playoutside (Sep 16, 2011)

I hate to say this because I feel like a bully picking on an area that is really trying to creatively succeed but...

the double at Whaleback is brutally slow and is really tough to ride on a cold day.  the ride up is so much longer than the run back down...really tough to stay warm on a windy day


----------



## x10003q (Sep 16, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> TONS of beginner kids at MRG... perhaps the greatest family mountain in New England, Birdland Chair ain't got nothing wrong with it and has awesome green circle runs.



Any ski area with a single chair is not the greatest family ski area in New England.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2011)

x10003q said:


> Any ski area with a single chair is not the greatest family ski area in New England.


Tell that to the youngsters the first time they get to ride the Single by themselves.



The family vibe at MRG is amongst the best around. If I ever had a kid, I'd probably switch MRG to my home mountain and get the pass there.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 16, 2011)

High country double at WV.  I can't believe no one has said it.


----------



## Skimaine (Sep 16, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> I read somewhere that it is one of the longest lift rides in the country at 20 something minutes.



As a west side resident (not in a McMansion but a 1 bedroom breakout unit), it is often quicker to take the shuttle to the base than to ride the F'n slow West Mountain lift.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 16, 2011)

Puck it said:


> High country double at WV.  I can't believe no one has said it.



+1
Just useless plus the diesel exhaust sucks!


----------



## x10003q (Sep 16, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Tell that to the youngsters the first time they get to ride the Single by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> The family vibe at MRG is amongst the best around. If I ever had a kid, I'd probably switch MRG to my home mountain and get the pass there.



I had my son on all the lifts at Gore when he was 4. There was no way I would ever put a 4 to 6 year old on a lift alone. Plus riding chair lifts with my kids has been just as great as skiing down the trails with them.:grin:


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Sep 16, 2011)

ceo said:


> West Mountain double at Sugarloaf. Ridiculously long and slow and serves basically nothing other than a bunch of vacation McMansions. Silliest thing is that it's a one-sided double-double (double-nothing?), indicating that they thought they'd need the extra capacity some day.



Of Topic:  Are there McMansions over there?  I have never really noticed McMansions.  I have noticed some beautiful homes/seasonal homes, but never anything I would consider McMansions.  Do they have McMansions like some of those you see over at Sunrise at Killington?  Perhaps we just have a different idea of a McMansion or I just never noticed them.  Nothing I hate more then McMansions at Ski Resorts.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 16, 2011)

Shooting Star at Stratton. The 6 pack to nowhere...


----------



## Skimaine (Sep 16, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Of Topic:  Are there McMansions over there?  I have never really noticed McMansions.  I have noticed some beautiful homes/seasonal homes, but never anything I would consider McMansions.  Do they have McMansions like some of those you see over at Sunrise at Killington?  Perhaps we just have a different idea of a McMansion or I just never noticed them.  Nothing I hate more then McMansions at Ski Resorts.



I would  not call them McMansions.  Many nice custom build homes over there.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Sep 17, 2011)

Puck it said:


> High country double at WV.  I can't believe no one has said it.



F*&k.....THAT....LIFT.

The fact Waterville claims the vertical that they do and a 4000 foot summit with this lift is bullshit.  (The top of the double is below 4000.) Without the double they got like 1500 vertical on the quad.

You could make an argument that their antiquated detachable quad sucks too, place is a joke.


----------



## moresnow (Sep 17, 2011)

hammer said:


> +1 on the Freezer...on my one and only trip to Jay I ended up taking that lift more than I wanted. :x



It's got to be the Freezer.

Nothing worse than hunkering down, hood up in the fetal position, and just watching the rime ice form on the fold of your pants. Add the fact that they slow it *way* down when the wind is blowing (when it is running) . Brutal. Just brutal.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2011)

Puck it said:


> High country double at WV.  I can't believe no one has said it.


+1


----------



## St. Jerry (Sep 17, 2011)

Magic Carpet at Killington.  Always packed with kids and newbies who don't know how to ski.  Plus it goes super slow.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 17, 2011)

Geoff said:


> The two trams in New England @ Jay and Cannon.   I can't stand being jammed in like that and it's not like the Aiguille du Midi where a tram is the only possible way to run a lift on the terrain.



I've been hearing that a lot lately.  But I don't get it. I love both of those trams.  Especially Cannon's.  That fact that you can run in, use the bathroom, get a drink, change a layer, whatever, and still catch the next tram...all in the time that you would otherwise be standing out in a liftline.



Puck it said:


> High country double at WV.  I can't believe no one has said it.



+100.  No doubt a terrible lift.  I can't even remember last time I go on it.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 17, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Quad at Wildcat.  When it's running, it's one of the best.  But when it shuts down (which is all the time) it shuts down most of the mountain.  The placement is terrible.  OF COURSE it's going to be affected by wind all the time....look where you are.    IMO they should have built a 2/3 quad with a separate summit lift.   A surface lift may even make sense.





riverc0il said:


> Actually, it only shuts down six trails off the top third of the mountain. I <3 the Tomcat Triple. Not having the old summit double is definitely a handicap. They would do well to build a t-bar in the former gondi line to replace the old upper mountain double that was where the current quad is now.



I like the Tomcat too.  BUT I've been at Wildcat AT LEAST 6 times when the quad was on wind hold and they didn't fire up the Tomcat. Including that awesome October opening a few years ago. So maybe this is more of a commentary on management than lifts.  But WTF?


----------



## skiersleft (Sep 17, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Snowdon Quad at Killington.  Long ride time, and always cold.  The preservists at Kzone, will argue it's importance especially on icey and windy days and of course the preservation of snow.



+1. Replace the Snowdon Quad now!


----------



## skiersleft (Sep 17, 2011)

The summit chair at Whiteface. Closes ridiculously often. Terrain served is great, though.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 17, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> +1. Replace the Snowdon Quad now!



I actually like that the Snowdon Quad is slow. Gives me a chance to sit back, relax & take a breather after doing laps off the other high speed stuff. Canyon Quad is the same deal. Except of course on those bitter cold windy days.


----------



## Northeastskier293 (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's my 5 worst:

Freezer at Jay Peak (You saw it coming)

All lifts at smugglers' notch (The marketing people spend money on real estate developments instead of good ski facilities. If not for this, the resort would be awesome)

Sunbowl Quad, Sunapee (way too slow)

Rosebrook Summit Express Quad, Bretton Woods (Making this lift an express quad was such a waste of money IMO. It could be just as good as a triple chair)

Ramshead Summit Triple Chairlift, Killington (Because it doesn't exist and I've always wanted to ski the old ramshead summit trails)


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2011)

Sunbowl is a slow lift.  Yeah and the Rosebrook HSQ is overkill.  It takes like two minutes to ride.


----------



## MadPatSki (Sep 17, 2011)

x10003q said:


> I had my son on all the lifts at Gore when he was 4. There was no way I would ever put a 4 to 6 year old on a lift alone.



Take the kid sit on your lap. Riding a single chair solo when you're a kid is the same feeling when you get to drive a car when I turned 16. Same feeling. Same buzz (for me at least).

Rode the singleS (north and south sides) at Tremblant as a kid (okay, there were double not far), it was a rite of passage. You wouldn't believe the buzz my kids got the first time they got to ride a chairlift alone, the single at MRG. They didn't want to ride the double again.




x10003q said:


> Plus riding chair lifts with my kids has been just as great as skiing down the trails with them.:grin:


x10003q;652336, you got to cut the umbilical cord sometimes. ;-)


----------



## andyzee (Sep 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Base area Quads at Okemo - all three of them.  One of the most annoying things about skiing at Okemo is having to always take a lift, purely for the purpose of getting to the other lifts that you actually do your skiing off of.  I couldn't believe they repeated this horrible design over at Jackson Gore to create the same annoying problem.




I'll let you in on a little secret if you promise not to tell anyone. Since I started doing this, I never used the quads again. Take walk up to lift C which is the Magic Carpet, take that to lift D, Sachem Quad.. Once you do that, you have access to all other lifts.... I like doing this because 1. I avoid the Quads, 2. I think I look real cool on Magic Carpet. I even start playing air guitar to Magic Carpet Ride


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> I like the Tomcat too.  BUT I've been at Wildcat AT LEAST 6 times when the quad was on wind hold and they didn't fire up the Tomcat. Including that awesome October opening a few years ago. So maybe this is more of a commentary on management than lifts.  But WTF?


Perhaps it was mechanical? I was at Wildcat during one of their October openings and only rode the Tomcat. I think that was 2005.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I'll let you in on a little secret if you promise not to tell anyone. Since I started doing this, I never used the quads again. Take walk up to lift C which is the Magic Carpet, take that to lift D, Sachem Quad.. Once you do that, you have access to all other lifts.... I like doing this because 1. I avoid the Quads, 2. I think I look real cool on Magic Carpet. I even start playing air guitar to Magic Carpet Ride


My only time skiing Okemo, I saw a boarders just walking onto the carpet for the ride while I was on the Quad. I instantly knew that would be my strategy the next time I skied Okemo. Later in the day, I decided that I would never ski Okemo again so the point was moot.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 17, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> My only time skiing Okemo, I saw a boarders just walking onto the carpet for the ride while I was on the Quad. I instantly knew that would be my strategy the next time I skied Okemo. Later in the day, I decided that I would never ski Okemo again so the point was moot.



Good point. Think I've been there once in the past 5-6 years.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 17, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I'll let you in on a little secret if you promise not to tell anyone. Since I started doing this, I never used the quads again. Take walk up to lift C which is the Magic Carpet, take that to lift D, Sachem Quad.. Once you do that, you have access to all other lifts.... I like doing this because 1. I avoid the Quads, 2. I think I look real cool on Magic Carpet. I even start playing air guitar to Magic Carpet Ride




Take a magic carpet to take a fixed grip Quad that brings you to the rest... You're already at two lifts just to get to anything decent (South Face, Glades Peak)...  their lift layout sucks.


----------



## cannonist (Sep 17, 2011)

Gnarcissaro said:


> F*&k.....THAT....LIFT.
> 
> The fact Waterville claims the vertical that they do and a 4000 foot summit with this lift is bullshit.  (The top of the double is below 4000.) Without the double they got like 1500 vertical on the quad.
> 
> You could make an argument that their antiquated detachable quad sucks too, place is a joke.




This is completely unnecessary hostility toward the valley. The place may not carry the kind of terrain that many favor on this forum, but it is what it is. A good mountain for families and groomed runs. 

I believe that for the amount of time that the High Country Double is open it does the job. (Recall the High Speed Quad ran up there for a season and was closed every other day due to wind) The High Country double services some of the best backcountry and gladed terrain in NH and I wouldn't want any kind of lift with higher capacity.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2011)

cannonist said:


> The High Country double services some of the best backcountry and gladed terrain in NH and I wouldn't want any kind of lift with higher capacity.


Huh? Something going on up there that I am not aware of? Clue me in please if I am missing out on "the best backcountry and gladed terrain in NH" by skiing Cannon and not Waterville via the High Country Double. Even if the lift serves its purpose, it is hands down the slowest lift in the region (has any one been on a slower chairlift ever any where?).


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2011)

I only know WV from hiking it and looking at trail maps, but doesn't High Country serve like two slopes at most?


----------



## cannonist (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes the lift is slow. Very slow. But lets not go as far as saying Waterville is a joke. 

I should have been more specific, High Country is home to some of least known stashes in nh.


----------



## MadPatSki (Sep 17, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Perhaps it was mechanical? I was at Wildcat during one of their October openings and only rode the Tomcat. I think that was 2005.



Is wasn't mechanical or a windhold. The quad hadn't been inspected yet prior to the season, no one would have thought that Wildcat (or anyone else) would have opened on Natural Snow only in October. That is why the Tomcat Triple was the only lift. Anyway, Wildcat did an awesome job just getting open at all. There was so many reparations that needed to be done, especially that the power was knocked out with the storm.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2011)

MadPatSki said:


> Is wasn't mechanical or a windhold. The quad hadn't been inspected yet prior to the season, no one would have thought that Wildcat (or anyone else) would have opened on Natural Snow only in October. That is why the Tomcat Triple was the only lift. Anyway, Wildcat did an awesome job just getting open at all. There was so many reparations that needed to be done, especially that the power was knocked out with the storm.


cannonball was saying that they didn't run the Tomcat, not the HSQ (I think!?). I hiked to the summit anyways, good times.


----------



## MadPatSki (Sep 17, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> cannonball was saying that they didn't run the Tomcat, not the HSQ (I think!?). I hiked to the summit anyways, good times.


I just read his quote. In October 2005, Tomcat (that the Triple, right?) ran, it was the only lift running. I did one hike to the summit, waist deep snow...not easy. Didn't really need to, I preferred ducking.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 17, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I'll let you in on a little secret if you promise not to tell anyone. Since I started doing this, I never used the quads again. Take walk up to lift C which is the Magic Carpet, take that to lift D, Sachem Quad.. Once you do that, you have access to all other lifts.... I like doing this because 1. I avoid the Quads, 2. I think I look real cool on Magic Carpet. I even start playing air guitar to Magic Carpet Ride




I mentioned that to the wife the last time we were there but she said I wouldn't look good on the magic carpet.

PS - I did the same thing saying I would never ski there again and i haven't in the last 4 years.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 17, 2011)

cannonist said:


> Yes the lift is slow. Very slow. But lets not go as far as saying Waterville is a joke.
> 
> I should have been more specific, High Country is home to some of least known stashes in nh.



Where are these low pitch stashes of which you speak? Skiers left is sucked up by the racers usually and the skiers right is low pitch, stop you in your tracks if there is more than 5 inches of fresh snow.


----------



## cannonist (Sep 18, 2011)

You can ask around if you want to find the stashes. Keyword: Indian Burial Grounds. 
Don't critique if youve never skied them.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 18, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Even if the lift serves its purpose, it is hands down the slowest lift in the region (has any one been on a slower chairlift ever any where?).


Personally I think the old Big Spruce double at Stowe wins that contest...


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 18, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Personally I think the old Big Spruce double at Stowe wins that contest...


I should have clarified "Current Running". In a long enough time line of lost lifts, I am sure there are quite a few as slow or slower. :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Sep 18, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Where are these low pitch stashes of which you speak? Skiers left is sucked up by the racers usually and the skiers right is low pitch, stop you in your tracks if there is more than 5 inches of fresh snow.



Sounds like you need wider skis.   I love skiing low pitch terrain on a powder day with powder boards.   Long after the steeper terrain is scraped back to fossilized base, the low pitch stuff still gives you  a quiet ride.


----------



## bobbutts (Sep 18, 2011)

The carpet to sachem is an ok trick, but sachem is horribly slow too.
RE: Okemo bashing. I think Okemo is pretty good for early season due to their snowmaking.  I have prefer their offerings to Killington's overcrowded early season lineup.  Once there's more snow, their lack of challenging terrain has them fall off my radar.


----------



## dms63 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tempest at SR
West Mountain at SL


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 18, 2011)

MadPatSki said:


> Is wasn't mechanical or a windhold. The quad hadn't been inspected yet prior to the season, no one would have thought that Wildcat (or anyone else) would have opened on Natural Snow only in October. That is why the Tomcat Triple was the only lift. Anyway, Wildcat did an awesome job just getting open at all. There was so many reparations that needed to be done, especially that the power was knocked out with the storm.





riverc0il said:


> cannonball was saying that they didn't run the Tomcat, not the HSQ (I think!?). I hiked to the summit anyways, good times.



That's right, it was '05 and now I remember.  The Tomcat was open but not the quad (didn't realize the inspection thing). But the freak'n Tomcat broke down around noon!  I was "fortunate" enough to be on it when it broke down so was one of the last to hike the summit once I finally offloaded.  (this was not the opening day but maybe the 2nd or 3rd day of that early opening.  Oct 31 if I remember right).

But many, many times I've been at Wildcat for pow days when they can't run the HSQ.  So frustrating.  The sliver of silver lining is that Wildcat is probably the best option in the east for Pow days 1-2-3 days after a storm since they rarely run the lift during actual snow days.


----------



## skibum636 (Sep 18, 2011)

1a at Greek Peak.  Should be called Spill 1a.  Only runs on slow speed, lots of creaky chairs, chairs with broke footrests, lots of drips/grease...  Constant breakdowns due to faulty safety switches, broken sheaves, electrical problems.  Have to skate up hill past the faster more mechanically sound chair to get the good terrain...  Many great days severely compromised thanks to their "newest" lift.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2011)

skibum636 said:


> 1a at Greek Peak. Should be called Spill 1a. Only runs on slow speed, lots of creaky chairs, chairs with broke footrests, lots of drips/grease... Constant breakdowns due to faulty safety switches, broken sheaves, electrical problems. Have to skate up hill past the faster more mechanically sound chair to get the good terrain... Many great days severely compromised thanks to their "newest" lift.


 
And this lift passes inspection how?


----------



## threecy (Sep 18, 2011)

cannonist said:


> Keyword: Indian Burial Grounds.



I haven't explored much in that vicinity, but I suspect there could be some good steeps near there.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 18, 2011)

cannonist said:


> You can ask around if you want to find the stashes. Keyword: Indian Burial Grounds.
> Don't critique if youve never skied them.


We have talked about this before. I know where the lower entrance is.  I will have to check it out with my two free passes with my Cannon pass.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 18, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I'll let you in on a little secret if you promise not to tell anyone. Since I started doing this, I never used the quads again. Take walk up to lift C which is the Magic Carpet, take that to lift D, Sachem Quad.. Once you do that, you have access to all other lifts.... I like doing this because 1. I avoid the Quads, 2. I think I look real cool on Magic Carpet. I even start playing air guitar to Magic Carpet Ride



Having skied Okemo probably 600 times in my life, I've certainly done that trick.  It used to be better when they had the Poma there as it went pretty much right up to the base of Sachem, you only had to skate about 30 feet around the bullwheel to get to the lift.  

I'm someone who actually likes Okemo.  I think it's one of the best mountains in the East for ripping groomers.  I just think their lift layout is garbage and was surprised to see them repeat the same mistake over at Jackson Gore as they have at the main base.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 18, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Shooting Star at Stratton. The 6 pack to nowhere...



Only been to Stratton once.  This is definitely a misplaced lift.

I would've loved to ski Stratton when they had the Kidderbrook Quad.  There's some really fine tree skiing over that way, but it sucks you have ski that long run out and take two lifts to lap them.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Sep 18, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Huh?......Even if the lift serves its purpose, it is hands down the slowest lift in the region (has any one been on a slower chairlift ever any where?).



Exactly. Worst... Lift.... Ever. 

I used to work it in college. If the line was full of weight, I'd have to "turn up" the dial. (Yes, a round knob which controlled the lift speed.) People seemed to know this, as they'd tell me to do just that. As the line unloaded more it would speed up a lot and I'd have to turn it back down. What a piece of crap.

Oh, it services a couple of good 3-400 foot stashes? (Yes, I've rode them. Er some of them, as I haven't fully explored there.) Still the worst lift ever. 

And yes, the marketing at Waterville looks like a joke when they try to pass the top of the lift as 4004 feet, and the vertical as what it is when most people use the top of the quad as the top of the resort. Gimme a break, we're not stupid.


----------



## SkiBud (Sep 18, 2011)

Totally agree, it rare to ride the lift without it stopping.  Everyone I know that ski Sunday River avoids it if at all possible



Riverskier said:


> Tempest Quad at Sunday River. Painfully slow and even though it isn't a typically busy lift, it seems to stop constantly. It feels like it takes forever to get to the top and I would probably ski out of White Cap more often if there was a high speed quad there.


----------



## x10003q (Sep 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Only been to Stratton once.  This is definitely a misplaced lift.
> 
> I would've loved to ski Stratton when they had the Kidderbrook Quad.  There's some really fine tree skiing over that way, but it sucks you have ski that long run out and take two lifts to lap them.



They made a big mistake with the Shooting Star lift. They should have started it below Freefall or the Vertigo Glades just below Freefall. You would only have a short run down from the top of the Sunrise Express out of the Sun Bowl. 

Kidderbrook was a long, cold lift that was the place to ski on crowded weekends. We always skied right on to it. I also miss that lift. Extending the Shooting Star lower to the bottom of at least Freefall would have solved skiing some of that area. Taking a run through Vertigo or Freefall sucks now becasue of the horrible runout.


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Sep 20, 2011)

surprised no one metioned Bucksaw chair at Sugarloaf... a good 15 minute ride on a double that was built in 1969 and was the first chairlift at sugarloaf. It gets you to bullwinkles and after that your pretty much stuck... and cannot go any higher unless you go to the superquad back at the base or cross cut half the mountain and go to SPillway.... pointless lift unless they take timberline and extend it to bullwinkles... then it would be money


----------



## Mapnut (Sep 20, 2011)

I loved the Bucksaw chair when I lived in Maine in the early 70s and Sugarloaf was my main place to ski.  Must have ridden it a hundred times, skiing Lower Tote Road, Binder, Glancer and Scoot.  It could get pretty respectable waiting lines on weekends in those days.  The ride up was restful (compared to the T-bars) and nice for tanning in the afternoons.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2011)

The Loaf should replace Bucksaw Double and Timberline Quad with a two stage Gondola.  I think it would be a huge hit.  Gets those who miss the Gondola a signature base to summit lift with a lower section that can still run on busy days.  It would offer enclosed lift access to Bullwinkles for nighttime and summer usage.  Most importantly, the lift would pull traffic away from the Superquad and Spillway chairs.


----------



## ceo (Sep 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> The Loaf should replace Bucksaw Double and Timberline Quad with a two stage Gondola.



On the same alignment as Bucksaw? No thanks. Sugarloaf's base area is spread out enough without making people pole a quarter mile from the base lodge to the signature lift.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 20, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere that there was a new plan in the works trying to get a new gondola going at the Loaf???


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2011)

ceo said:


> On the same alignment as Bucksaw? No thanks. Sugarloaf's base area is spread out enough without making people pole a quarter mile from the base lodge to the signature lift.



I think they could reconfigure the skier drop off area and shuttle route such that folks could ski below the Superquad to get to Bucksaw and expand the village westward.  There's a lot of unrealized potential with Sugarloaf's Village.  It's great as is, but could be better with a bit of expansion at the expense of losing some prime convenient parking real estate.  I'm thinking a day skier services building where the admin building is and have the Gondola take off from there.   To me, it's a more viable option than running a gondola up the old Gondi Line.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 20, 2011)

What's wrong with the old gondi line?

It worked in the past.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> What's wrong with the old gondi line?
> 
> It worked in the past.



The saying goes 60% of the time, it worked every time. :lol:

Bucksaw liftline and Timberline liftline are in a better spot on the mountain to have fewer wind holds.


----------



## Mapnut (Sep 21, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> What's wrong with the old gondi line?
> 
> It worked in the past.



Not that well.  It would run to the midstation on windy days, but that would get you a short expert run with a long runout, or access to the same terrain as the two lower T-bars.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Sep 21, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> What's wrong with the old gondi line?
> 
> It worked in the past.



Not really, it was so unreliable and once it was down, it was down.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Sep 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> The Loaf should replace Bucksaw Double and Timberline Quad with a two stage Gondola.  I think it would be a huge hit.  Gets those who miss the Gondola a signature base to summit lift with a lower section that can still run on busy days.  It would offer enclosed lift access to Bullwinkles for nighttime and summer usage.  Most importantly, the lift would pull traffic away from the Superquad and Spillway chairs.



I think that is one of the ideas floating around, but I doubt this would alleviate the wind issues, perhaps even make them worse.  I am guess because of the profile of a gondola they really can get hammered by the wind.  However I have always wondered, being that it is a gondola, is it possible to put some really heavy weight on the bottom of each gondola cabin to make it nearly wind resistant?  Perhaps put lead inside the bottom framework...:wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> I think that is one of the ideas floating around, but I doubt this would alleviate the wind issues, perhaps even make them worse. I am guess because of the profile of a gondola they really can get hammered by the wind. However I have always wondered, being that it is a gondola, is it possible to put some really heavy weight on the bottom of each gondola cabin to make it nearly wind resistant? Perhaps put lead inside the bottom framework...:wink:


 
Good idea, but think of the amount of energy needed for the drive to move said heavy cabins up and down the mountain.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 21, 2011)

Isn't any lift that is running a good lift?


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Sep 21, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Tell that to the youngsters the first time they get to ride the Single by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> The family vibe at MRG is amongst the best around. If I ever had a kid, I'd probably switch MRG to my home mountain and get the pass there.



+20

Best family vibe I've encountered.

 - small town feel with everyone knowing each other
 - single base area makes it hard to get lost
 - cheap prices for everything make it affordable
 - highly regarded kids ski school
 - dedicated beginner area with its own chair and lodge
 - great mix of intermediate terrain to enable learners to climb the skill ladder at the appropriate pace
 - very few wahoos with NFL jackets tucking out of control, endangering everyone

If you don't think MRG is a good family mtn, you haven't been there.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Good idea, but think of the amount of energy needed for the drive to move said heavy cabins up and down the mountain.



Actually, as long the other cabins on the down hill side had the same amount of weight added then gravity would help them pull the haul rope down the mountain, so it may not be as bad as you think.  Of course the added weight would mean more weight and friction on the sheaves, so it wouldn't be a wash.  I wonder what the actual affects of adding weight to all the carriers would be?


----------



## Madroch (Sep 21, 2011)

How about a funitel at sugarloaf on the old gondi line-- aren't those lifts supposedly more stable in higher wind?  Cost be damned... I actually like the t-bar ideas better.. but a funitel would be cool (although it would move more people to the goods).


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2011)

I have read the price tag for a Funitel running the old Gondi line would cost in the neighborhood of $20M.  It would be cool as hell, but no way they'd ever get the ROI from that.


----------



## The Sneak (Sep 21, 2011)

T bars right up gondi line and maybe one on the new peak. that's my vote :dunce:


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 21, 2011)

What's wrong with these pictures?


----------



## Mapnut (Sep 22, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> What's wrong with these pictures?



In the second picture, the clouds above the peak clearly indicate how the wind is whipping.

Actually, in my old days at Sugarloaf, I remember many days when the gondola was running but I didn't take it because the line was too long.  I think the capacity was only about 400/hour.  Also there was a no-gondola lift ticket that was a few dollars cheaper.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> What's wrong with these pictures?



I wish I had one of the old Gondi cabins. That's a million times cooler than a double chair swing.


----------



## MadPatSki (Sep 29, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> That's right, it was '05 and now I remember.  The Tomcat was open but not the quad (didn't realize the inspection thing). But the freak'n Tomcat broke down around noon!  I was "fortunate" enough to be on it when it broke down so was one of the last to hike the summit once I finally offloaded.  (this was not the opening day but maybe the 2nd or 3rd day of that early opening.  Oct 31 if I remember right).



Always help to have an TR around to refresh the memory. The breakdown didn't happen when I was there.

Wildcat October 28-29, 2005
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2005/10/30/wildcat-nh-october-28-29-2005/


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 29, 2011)

MadPatSki said:


> Always help to have an TR around to refresh the memory. The breakdown didn't happen when I was there.
> 
> Wildcat October 28-29, 2005
> http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2005/10/30/wildcat-nh-october-28-29-2005/


Didn't happen on the 30th either:
http://www.thesnowway.com/2005/10/30/skiing-in-the-leaves-at-wildcat-mountain


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2011)

They were open on the 28th. I was there and have the pics.


----------



## Edd (Sep 29, 2011)

Certainly not the worst but Saddleback's main double is inadequete for it's mission.  Not bad as doubles go, but a quad is needed.

Agree with the comments about Rosebrook at BW.  A perfectly good lift but what they're doing with it is weird.  It would be better suited in a dedicated beginner area.


----------



## dms63 (Sep 30, 2011)

Double chair at Eaton Mountain (closed now but hopefully it will reopen) in Showhegan Maine.  The seat is too short and after about 2 rides it kills your thighs.  Unbelievably uncomfortable unless you are less than 4 feet tall.  After 5 rides you are ready to start skinning to the top.


----------



## JimmyPete (Sep 30, 2011)

*Gore could really use some updating*

North Quad and Top Ridge Triple both are painfully slow, both serve quieter parts of the mountain [maybe that's because they are so slow] . There is good skiing off both. The Adirondack Express drops you right into an always cold wind and then down a chute that many can't negotiate.


----------



## Loafguy2000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Madroch said:


> How about a funitel at sugarloaf on the old gondi line-- aren't those lifts supposedly more stable in higher wind?  Cost be damned... I actually like the t-bar ideas better.. but a funitel would be cool (although it would move more people to the goods).



Interesting idea, but on those days that the lifts don't go to the summit, you really don't want to be on the summit. The wind would be blowing people off the top.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm amazed this hasn't been mentioned yet, the sunrise triple at K. I liked it somewhat when it ran from rt 100, even though it was almost a 2 mile and 20 minute ride, because it was a base.

Now, it serves pretty much all green territory, and is difficult to get to from the rest of the mountain. Maybe it's not the worst lift, but it is the most pointless. I think the only reason it is there now is to keep the condo owners happy


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 22, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm amazed this hasn't been mentioned yet, the sunrise triple at K. I liked it somewhat when it ran from rt 100, even though it was almost a 2 mile and 20 minute ride, because it was a base.
> 
> Now, it serves pretty much all green territory, and is difficult to get to from the rest of the mountain. Maybe it's not the worst lift, but it is the most pointless. I think the only reason it is there now is to keep the condo owners happy


So what's wrong with that?

There are countless other areas that have lifts that basically serve residences, even parking lots.

At least Sunrise has a decent place for eat's & drinks at the bottom.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> So what's wrong with that?
> 
> There are countless other areas that have lifts that basically serve residences, even parking lots.
> 
> At least Sunrise has a decent place for eat's & drinks at the bottom.



In regards to the decent eat's & drinks; the only problem is you can't get back up the hill anymore.  Though I imagine some folks today stash a car down there for the end of the day and rip up The Judge, Thunderball and Gold Dust on the way to grabbing some beers.

Absolutely correct in that plenty of areas have somewhat pointless terrain pods serving either residences or a parking lot.  Hell, even Stowe has one with the Toll House Double.  Even prior to Spruce Peak when the Inn at the Mountain and Condos were the only slopeside accommodations available; that terrain pod was completely dead.  I worked at the Fireside Tavern in the Lodge there during 1995-6 season and one of my housemates was the top station lift opt for the Toll House Double.  He got fired for falling asleep on the job too many times.  During the week, it was not uncommon for 30-40 minutes to pass before he had to pay attention to someone getting off the lift. Talk about the most boring lift op job in the world.

 I'd imagine Killington has a similar if not worse problem today in how underutilized the Sunrise lift is.   ......but they gotta run the lift or risk lawsuits from the condo owners who were sold on lift served slopeside real estate when they bought their properties 30 years ago.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 22, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> In regards to the decent eat's & drinks; the only problem is you can't get back up the hill anymore.  Though I imagine some folks today stash a car down there for the end of the day and rip up The Judge, Thunderball and Gold Dust on the way to grabbing some beers.



I think he meant Sunrise Cafe at the base of the lift, or whatever it is called this year (formerly Noels's?), not the Back Behind at the base of the hill.

Thought I read somewhere that the Sunrise lift was now owned by the Sunrise Condo Association, and *operated* by Killington Resort... can't remember where I saw that.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 22, 2012)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> I think he meant Sunrise Cafe at the base of the lift, or whatever it is called this year (formerly Noels's?), not the Back Behind at the base of the hill.



Yes I was talking about the Sunrise Cafe. Good place to eat on the mountain & it's usually not crowded because most people don't know it's there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2012)

Count me as someone who didn't know it was there.  I haven't skied Sunrise since they closed the bottom half of the mountain.


----------

